# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Boca Bearing Innovation Contest, Boynton Beach, FLlorida, USA

## Airicist

Organiser - Boca Bearings, Inc.

bocabearings.com/innovation-contest

youtube.com/BocaBearings

vimeo.com/bocabearings

facebook.com/BocaBearings

twitter.com/bocabearing

linkedin.com/company/boca-bearing-company

Projects:

Serpent Twins

----------


## Airicist

Boca Bearings 2014 Innovation Contest 

Published on Aug 5, 2014




> The Boca Bearing Company believes in supporting those individuals or companies with a focus on Art, Science, Technology, Engineering & Math. The Builders, Makers, Tinkerers and Creative People who push the limits of new technology and will be the drivers of our future economy.
> 
> The Boca Bearing Company is giving away over $10,000 in cash and prizes as part of their 2014 Boca Bearing Innovation Contest. Winners will be chosen based on a video submission of their innovative mechanical project that utilizes ball bearings, roller bearings, linear bearings or any form of full ceramic or ceramic hybrid bearings anywhere in their application.
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> "Boca bearing company is giving away over 10 thousand dollars in cash and prizes to the builders , makers, tinkerers, that are in their backyard creating things. We want to recognize that creativity and ingenuity.
> Whether its remote control cars, or a robot, or a bicycle, or fishing reel, or an MRI machine, were really looking to inspire young people to take control of making and building and manufacturing, so that they no longer feel like passive consumers but active producers so that they have the confidence to build and make and ultimately become engineers, become scientists, become artists and were also looking to find some products that might have some commercial use that we can get behind.
> We’re looking for somebody that already started building something who has a proof of concept that they can show and can concisely convey the project in a video. Each month contestants are expected to drive votes to their video, and the one with the most votes at the end of each month will win a Go-Pro camera and be in the running for the grand prize of 5 thousand dollars or a runner up prize of two 3d printers.
> The Boca bearings innovation contest is our way of honoring and inspiring the builders and dreamers who aren’t afraid to hack their environment to better suit their needs. It’s fascinating to hear what inspires these people to do things. A lot of times it’s just because they can. All these components are so accessible that to create an off-the-shelf commercial product today out of your bedroom is easier than ever."

----------

